# games that deserve sequels and why



## slickerish (Jul 25, 2005)

there alot of games out there that deserve sequels. most games dont get the because of not enough ppl buying thier games
I have a few in mind.

power stone 2 (one of best 4 player fighting games out there an the combine items  to make new ones was great)
gitaroo man (one of the best most original music games out there)
i have others but cant think of any rite now
so what about yours?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2005)

Chrono Trigger, because Chrono Cross wasn't that great.

Seiken Densetsu, because Seiken Densetsu series is great, and Legend of Mana wasn't all that great.

Starcraft, because Starcraft Ghost is an FPS, and Starcraft was the best PC game of all time.

Just to name a few.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 25, 2005)

Jump Superstars.. even tho the first one hasn't come out yet. I want another for Nintendo Revolution


----------



## Erkekjetter (Jul 25, 2005)

Kingdom Hearts. Mos def.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 25, 2005)

Monster ranchers 2 needs a sequel 3 and four where friggin horrible. 

Final fantasy seven nees to have a sequel that would be called theb est game of all time. 

Battle toads on snes
friday the 13th on nes
Ace combat but with more then one damn plane
Chaos Legions on ps2
and 
Ashita no Joe on ps2

also ninja gaiden and advent on xbox and Shemue on dreamcast on and blue stinger for dc

wait also that game that spanned all system of ninetedo except gamcube I totattly forgot the name.. it's about a ninja and a doctor sidekick with blue hair.


----------



## Poison-Scythe (Jul 25, 2005)

Diablo 2 Definately cuz its addictive 

naruto 2 i think the third version is coming soon cuz the fighting is intense!

Wc3 jsut cuz its fun


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 25, 2005)

Diablo II - Was very addictive, as stated

Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 - Amazingly addicting game that needs a sequel with more updated characters and more specials

Super Smash Bros. Melee - Hurry up and get here, SSMB: Melee Online!!!

Kingdom Hearts deserves multiple sequels, as well.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 25, 2005)

u know spelled sequels wrong but i want a sequal to jak 3 i didnt like the ending


----------



## Poison-Scythe (Jul 25, 2005)

jak 3 didnt look too professional but it was fun. I gamesharked it ahahaha

Super smash Melee rules but not fun wiht one person only.

didnt like Kindom hearts so i didnt get around to playing it.


I wish they would have a nice graphic Harvest Moon for ps2 but also like a gba harvest moon so itll be fast. The ps2 harvest moon is so slow..


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2005)

I second the following:



			
				crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger, because Chrono Cross wasn't that great.
> 
> Seiken Densetsu, because Seiken Densetsu series is great, and Legend of Mana wasn't all that great.
> 
> ...






			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Diablo II - Was very addictive, as stated
> 
> Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 - Amazingly addicting game that needs a sequel with more updated characters and more specials
> 
> ...



And I add Alundra, becuase Alundra 2 was HORRIBLE and dint pay the original the tribute it deserved.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

I think there should be a Dynasty Warriors Online.  I hope for a Phantom Dust sequel, the game was mad addiciting.  Diablo 2 was a great game and it definitly needs a sequel.


----------



## narutofan__man (Jul 25, 2005)

final fantasy tactics needs a sequel on a next gen console, that game was amazing, the score and setting was spot on.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 25, 2005)

I second Starcraft.  By far the most desired sequel in my mind.  It'd be like Warcraft 3 on steroids and ecstasy(not that any of you should try this.  In fact, do not try this at home kids.  I mean it!)


----------



## Shishou (Jul 25, 2005)

Legend of Legaia Sequel.

None of this Legend of Legaia 2 sequel crap, that isn't even linked to the original game, juss ruining the name with some new game.  


It was my favorite game, and I thought all the characters and bosses were awesome.  Plus the way the game ended, led you to believe there would be a sequel, in it's storyline.

Songi>you!




Also Battle Arena Toshiden could use a sequel...  

Evil Zone!  That was a simple, but fun and good storied fighter.


Naruto GNT 3, of course I am quite sure they will make a sequel, probably announce it sometime in Sept, if lucky.


Legend of Dragoon sequel.  Interesting game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2005)

Well now that you mention it, Final Fantasy Tactics needs a PS2 sequel, none of this GBA stuff, not bashing the GBA game, it was alright, but PS2 sequel would be far greater.

I can't believe I forgot Diablo II, must get a sequel on that one, second best PC game of all time, I played Starcraft longer, and enjoyed it more.

Another game that needs a sequel would be Tactics Ogre, the GBA game was alright, but as in FFT, it needs a PS2 sequel.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 25, 2005)

Sasuke-Kun-x said:
			
		

> u know spelled sequels wrong but i want a sequal to jak 3 i didnt like the ending




as for sequels, starcraft, more ratchet and clank, more fatal frame, more SSB, zelda, Atelier Iris


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes the ending of Jak 3 was bad. The first game was the best. Starcraft definately needs a sequel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2005)

In this order.

Starcraft ( i mean what its been almost 10 years with no seqeul? and one of the most played online games ever and the best selling or one of the best selling pc games of all time)

then Diablo 2
This pc game needs a sequel the story is great but i dont know how they will pull it off since the 3 prime evils are dead. But let me tell u when and if number 3 comes out their goes 3 to 4 years of my life.

Then finnaly but not least..

Final fantasy tatics. but not for any console no.. I want it to be on the DS.. The touch screen and that game would work very nice plus it should also have wifi inabled.


----------



## NaruGrey (Jul 25, 2005)

I liked Chaos Legion.
It had a dark gothic zing to it.
The gameplay was fun too, story was pretty cool, it had some awsome elements. 

Reminds me of the first Devil May Cry and CastleVania.
I thought they were pretty good also, well atleast 1 of their games.


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 25, 2005)

a good FFX sequel because X-2 was AWFUL! this is needed since FFX was such a good story but ended with a cliffhanger and X-2 destroyed any desire to care


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 25, 2005)

Castlevania: SOTN. really needs a sequel, a miss alucard that badly and not on the damn GBA nor DS. even thou the GBA games were good (only played 1 and 3) they are dirt compared to SOTN. 

i want it on a system that does justice to it. and keep it 2d but with awsome effects


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2005)

^ It should be on the DS more things to do with the touch scree nand the graphics would be really nice.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 26, 2005)

Dude seriosly you must be insane... the touch screen wont bring anything to a sequel of SOTN it would be a cheesy gimmick..

what made SOTN so addictive was the feel, the music, the character, the lvling system, the TONS of items collecting, 

the DS touch screen and will repeat myself on this will not add anything usefull to that.

developing a sequel to SOTN for the DS will only be a waste of time.
instead developing it for the PS2, GC or even the XBOX (and for christ sake, do i hate xbox, but the chance of a sequel of SOTN i would even buy one) would make a worthy sequel.

a  next gen ver would bring great things to the sequel, awsome music, great detail that would be lost on the psp, great amount of material, well it would be just awsome ...

that what you said man, should be considered blasphemy, and an even greater SIN than cursing against the holy ghost and that is not even forgiven by GOD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2005)

^ well the new castlevania for DS is looking very good and detailed ..


u might think its a waste of time but i dont think so if they do it a little later 1 gig carts dont cost much now like  50 to 60 bucks .. and in the future will go lower. so yea. and the sound on the DS is very good..

plus the creator of the series said that the DS is a great machine to run 2d games on.. soo SOTN would be good for ds  and he said this in a interveiw over at ign.


----------



## S14girl (Jul 26, 2005)

Kingdom of hearts

and Metal gear solid


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 26, 2005)

Atelier Iris should definately get a sequel. However, most sequels on a game aren't that good. Look at MK. I'm like the biggest die hard MK fan there is. The sequel and third were ok, but then the entire MK spirit got lost, especially when Shao Khan got killed in the next versions -_-


----------



## Poison-Scythe (Jul 26, 2005)

o yea i forgot God of war! Deifnitly the best game ive layed for ps2. They should hav him fuck up zeus with some kind of item that allows gods to fight eachother


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2005)

SOTN definitely needs a good sequel on PS2. The GBA games were good, but as stated, were crap compared to SOTN.

Hopefully if they made a sequel to it, it wouldn't be retarted like the Castlevania they made for PS2 already, and would be more traditional SoTN style.... but one can only dream.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 26, 2005)

^ yea that's the spirit  if we keep hoping maybe konami will hear our pleads.

Castlevania: SOTN record.  Lvl. 64 i think. 205% map completed, with sword familiar glitch.

this is how much i luv that game.

Belmont: Die monster you dont belong in this world.
Dracula: it was not by my hand that i was once again given flesh. i was brought here by humans..who wanted to give my tribute.
Belmont: Tribute??? you steal mens soul and make them your slaves.
Dracula: What is a man. just a little pitfull bag of secrets. but enough talk, have at you!!!!

wroten by heart, i think is quite accurate.


----------



## Neon (Jul 26, 2005)

Jet Force Gemini!


----------



## n8dogg (Jul 29, 2005)

Dude... Goku, I understand you really like the touch screen, but some games just don't work with it.  The DS doesn't HAVE to have games that work with a stylus...  Traditioinal old school is the way to go sometimes.

I agree that they need to release a FFT related game on a more powerful console.  I mean... we're up to PS*3* for chrissakes!  USE IT!

...but make a new story featuring Ramza.  Trying to continue the storyline of Final Fantasy Tactics would be pointless and silly.

Diablo 2 and Star Craft 2 may have some trouble seeing light.  Many key members of Blizzard left the company to start their own development team.  (Hence the creation of Arena.net and Guild Wars!)  But I would love to see sequels to those games.  

Especially after seeing that special credits ending in Warcraft 3.


----------



## Cholisose (Jul 29, 2005)

Skies of Arcadia. Give it a glorious sequel, and put it on all the new systems.


----------



## Raw64life (Jul 29, 2005)

Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out
Punch-Out


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Jul 29, 2005)

ummmm you ever play Super Punch-Out for the SNES great game.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 29, 2005)

Ummmm....let me think
Starcraft, the best RTS game ive ever played....
Diablo 2
For consoles, i would think a new sonic game, a new ninja gaiden (the gameplay was just too awesome), and a new mechassault (jacking mechs was just too fun....)


----------



## Meijin (Jul 29, 2005)

Ikaruga. Because they need to add an impossible mode.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 29, 2005)

I would say a sequel to Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge. Definantly great enough story line and action to continue a sequel.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 29, 2005)

I really wish they released more "Tales of ..." games.

I played "Tales of Symphonia" and it was a cracking game.

They have to release these games in english!


----------



## NashNinja (Aug 1, 2005)

SNK's Crystalis (NES, 1990?), was a great game, but could use a retelling, as the old plotline is a bit dated.

Nintendo's Duck Hunt (NES, 1986), is arguably the best game of all time, and could be played on DS using the top screen to display the game and an identical, but without the duck bottom screen for players to touch with the stylus to determine where their shot hits on the top screen.

Kemco's Top Gear (SNES, 1993), is a cult classic racing game, and one of the best on SNES.

I've also noticed that Capcom's classic Megaman series (NES, SNES, Sega Saturn, PS1, 1987-1997), hasn't been given a new game in ages. I could think of plenty of ways to get another game out featuring the original Blue Bomber himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2005)

I got a couple more for us wishful thinkers:

Azure Dreams

Legacy of the Wizard (NES really old, but awesome, there is a huge line of the games 'Dragon Slayer', but they are all in Japan -_-)

And just for sport, I agree with the Crystalis sequel.


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2005)

Super Smash Bros Melee-It kicks ass

thats all i got. not much of a gamer myself


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 3, 2005)

Earthbound. I'm still really down about the fact that the N64 EarthBound got canned. EarthBound is an RPG classic and deserves a sequel. As does Chrono Cross. I kept hearing about Chrono Break, but it seems Square decided not to do anything with that one.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranjha said:
			
		

> I really wish they released more "Tales of ..." games.
> 
> I played "Tales of Symphonia" and it was a cracking game.
> 
> They have to release these games in english!



Tales of Legendia is coming out on PS2 later this year. Should be worth picking up. And if you haven't, I recommend playing Tales of Destiny II. Very fun game.


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Aug 3, 2005)

Earthbound, simply because it's one of the greatest RPGs ever made.

And with the technology they have nowadays, they could make the characters in the style of those clay models pictured in the official strategy guide...that would be sweet.  

Would be nice to see another Chrono game in my lifetime, as well.


----------



## Sho (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with Kami_Sama and crazymoronx, they need to have a true sequel out for Castlevania: SotN and have Alucard come back.  He was easily the best character out of all the Castlevania protagonists and SotN was the best game with the best story, music, and characters in the whole series.

Other games that deserve true sequels are:

-Eternal Darkness
-Final Fantasy 7
-Legend of Dragoon
-Revelations: Persona (Part of the Shin Megami Tensei series)

These are some of my all-time favorite games.


----------



## Raw64life (Aug 4, 2005)

Smooth Jazz said:
			
		

> ummmm you ever play Super Punch-Out for the SNES great game.



Yea. I was referring to the series in general. The DS is just begging for a Punch-Out game.


----------



## abz_ (Aug 4, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger, because Chrono Cross wasn't that great.
> 
> Seiken Densetsu, because Seiken Densetsu series is great, and Legend of Mana wasn't all that great.
> 
> ...




two posts in and this guy reads my mind
- chronotrigger (my all time fave RPG) - as stated cc is way to poor of a game to be a CT sequel.
- and Seiken Densetsu, dude that is an awesome game, pitty that legend of mana was a let down, the story was lacking compared to Seiken Densetsu.

ABZ


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2005)

Neverwinter nights, excellent gameplay, graphics(Well in 2002 at least  ) story(The greatest feat of the game in my opinion) and so on. It defineatly deserves a sequel. And people are still making mods of it.


----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 4, 2005)

I'd like to see another sequal to Zone of the Enders. I loved that game and I'd like to see another. God of War but I think its pretty obvious they were going to make another one anyway.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 4, 2005)

I wanna know where people get the idea that Chrono Cross is a bad game. The game was amazing and extremely original, I'd say even more so than Trigger. Now, Trigger is still my second favorite game of all time, but that doesn't mean that Cross was by any means a bad game, Cross is easily my favorite RPG on the PSX (yes, I like it more than FF VII, blasphemy to some I'm sure...). And this whole not a true sequel thing is lame. It carries on the story, integrets small things from the original into it, and that's what sequels do. 

Anyway...
...another game that could use a sequel is Diddy Kong Racing. I know they were working on a Donkey Kong Racing for the 'Cube, but I never heard anything else about it. Hopefully it'll get made someday.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 4, 2005)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> Tales of Legendia is coming out on PS2 later this year. Should be worth picking up. And if you haven't, I recommend playing Tales of Destiny II. Very fun game.



Yeah, I've heard about Tales of Legendia coming out around about November.

I'm from the UK though, so I really hope they release a PAL version of the game.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah, right. Well...sorry, I dun think I can really help at the moment, not up to date on releases in the UK. Hope that it does, it looks to be pretty good.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 5, 2005)

Vagrant Story!!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 5, 2005)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> Ah, right. Well...sorry, I dun think I can really help at the moment, not up to date on releases in the UK. Hope that it does, it looks to be pretty good.




No worries man, all I can do right now is pray that it does come out here.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 5, 2005)

The Bouncer, really fun game and very different from regular fighting games.  The characters each had sweet movesets and their own style of fighting, plus they had cool sweet appearances, like how Kou was covered in tatoos then the big guy with the blond hair had a bunch of piercings and had horn implants in his forehead. the game also had a fun multiplayer mode where you could be about any character from the game each  really great game and a sequel could have 2 or 3 new main characters each with a unique fighting style and such.  I don't this game was all that popular though so a sequel isn't likely unforunately.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 5, 2005)

a REAL sequel from Arc the Lad III (PSX)...(after arc the lad III the sequels sucked)

you should play arc the lad III then you'll understand the beauty of the game.. ing


----------



## Janitor Ned (Aug 6, 2005)

Phantom Dust - Play it and you'll understand.

Otogi 2 - 'nuff said

Smash Bros. - Good thing the next one is going to be a launch title for Revolution (Iwata said that he'd push his team to ensure that) Online too... man I cant even believe how awesome that'll be.

Mace: The Dark Ages - A very fun N64 fighter. Had cool characters and is also the game that I got my username from.

Gunvalkyrie - This game has spunk. It's hard to explain how cool it is, but those of you who've played it will know 

Super Ghouls n' Ghosts - The hardest game ever made for the Snes (and possibly any other system). You have to beat it twice just to beat it.

Deadly Arts - A lot of people didn't like this game, but I did. A well-made sequel would do it good.

Aliens vs Predator 2 - Holy crap is this game awesome. Definately candidate for the best fps game ever. You can choose your race (Human, Alien, Predator) and even a class of said races and fight to the dealth in UT style arena combat. It has some balance issues, but it is an old game. If there is ever to be a 3rd installment, I will litteraly cream my pants. Twice.
(eight times if it uses the Unreal Engine 3)

Conker's Bad Fur Day - 'nuff said

Bloody Roar - We need another!

Pilotwings - This game is simply fun and I would be happy to see another.

M.U.L.E. - For those of you who's ever had an Atari (or still does, like me) you might have played this game. It's a money market type game, where you build plots, sell your crops, make money, and keep going. I know it sounds boring but this game is addictive. It's also like, 8-player or something. If they modernized this (without screwing it up) that'd be pretty cool.

Joust - Imagine a full on 3D joust game. That'd be nuts.

DUKE NUKEM - Come on!


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Aug 6, 2005)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> Earthbound. I'm still really down about the fact that the N64 EarthBound got canned. EarthBound is an RPG classic and deserves a sequel. *As does Chrono Cross. I kept hearing about Chrono Break, but it seems Square decided not to do anything with that one*.



Chrono Cross really does deserve a sequel (Favourite RPG of all Time)...But i heard somwhere that they cancelled the production of a another game to add to the chrono trigger series...:sad


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 6, 2005)

The RPG Shadowrun, from the Sega Genesis, because there are many more shadowruns that could be had in the shadowrun world.


----------



## axx58 (Jan 10, 2006)

Phantom dust should definatly have a sequel because of the crazy plotline and because the powers were pretty awesome. On top of that, it was really addicting.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 10, 2006)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> I wanna know where people get the idea that Chrono Cross is a bad game. The game was amazing and extremely original, I'd say even more so than Trigger. Now, Trigger is still my second favorite game of all time, but that doesn't mean that Cross was by any means a bad game, Cross is easily my favorite RPG on the PSX (yes, I like it more than FF VII, blasphemy to some I'm sure...). And this whole not a true sequel thing is lame. It carries on the story, integrets small things from the original into it, and that's what sequels do.


We all got the idea that Chrono Cross was a bad game because we played it =). Well, it wasn't really a _bad_ game, it just wasn't even near the level of Chrono Trigger. Especially when Chrono Trigger first came out on the SNES, and then we waited, and waited, and then they gave of _that_. We wanted Chrono Trigger 2, not Chrono Cross. Oh, and don't worry about the FF VII comment, that game sucked (oh geeze, I am going to get it now). It took the series in the wrong direction and, and it just wasn't nearly as good as _any_ of its predacesors. The only good (new and traditional) FF on Playstation was IX, and that is because they made it more like the old ones, the _good_ ones, if you will. Funny how that turned out, huh?

Games that need a sequal:
River City Ransom (NES)- Best. Beat-em Up. Ever. .
Demon Crest (SNES)- Awesome game, imagine what they would be able to do with this next gen! =D
Zombies Ate My Neighbors (SNES)- This game was great, and the sequal could be even better.
Shenmue II (DC, Xbox)- Self explanitory. =)
EVO: The Search for Eden (SNES)- Such an original game, even by todays standards. No game was like it before, and no game has been like it since. It needs a sequal.
EarthBound (SNES)- This has been already been explained by others.
Chrono Trigger (SNES)- "
Starcraft (PC)- "
The Old Final Fantasies (NES, SNES, PSX)- VII was bad, VIII was abismal, X was a joke, XI was an MMORPG; IX was good, there need to be more games like I II III IV V VI and IX. People who have been fans from the SNES generation and before should agree with me on this one. Everyone else will probably dissagree though, I  hope I don't get neg repped for this  
Alpha Centauri (PC)- This is one of the best Turn Based Stratagies ever, if not THE best. It deserves a sequal.
Seiken Densetsu (SNES)- Already talked about.
Rampage (Arcade, NES, SNES, PSX, N64, PC)- Now, I don't feel _too_ strongly about this one, but I think that it would be really cool to see an awesome next-gen Ramage. Think about it, it could be _very_ cool!

Hmm, that is all I can think of right now. I will probably get some more later, I will post them if that happens


----------



## Daniee (Jan 10, 2006)

Too lazy to explain why  But..

Naruto: Narutimate Hero 3
Super Smash Bros. Melee
NiGHTS into Dreams
Jump Superstars
Earthbound
SONIC RUSH
Jet Force Gemini
Ogre Battle 64
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance

I'd like sequels for all of these


----------



## Tenacious D (Jan 10, 2006)

Jump Superstars. If it ever has a sequel, it should have WiFi capabilities


----------



## Core (Jan 10, 2006)

Where the hell is Freespace 3? Freespace 2 was left off a such a huge cliffhanger. :S


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Games that I have already seen mentioned that I agree with, 100%:

Final Fantasy Tactics (!!!!!!!!1)
Diablo II
Starcraft
Zombies Ate My Neighbors

A few more suggestions: 

Dragon Force (there is technically a sequel, but it was lame and never imported to the U.S. )
Super Mario Kart
Double Dragon (more secret characters! )
Street Fighter (I know Capcom has a IV in them somewhere XD)
Donkey Kong (Imagine barrels and ladders--in 3D!!! )


----------



## Tanthalos (Jan 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> We wanted Chrono Trigger 2, not Chrono Cross. Oh, and don't worry about the FF VII comment, that game sucked . It took the series in the wrong direction and, and it just wasn't nearly as good as _any_ of its predacesors.
> 
> Zombies Ate My Neighbors (SNES)- This game was great, and the sequal could be even better.



 Listen to this one! Their words are wise!

 Personally, games that I believe need a good sequel?

 Cold Fear: I like the engine, I like how tehy limit your environment, and I like how they scare you. I would like to see this team do another survival horror that fits the same general premise, maybe have the second one be in an artic research base. (Pardon the pun)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Fear Effect,so bummed the third never came..


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to fight for games that deserved sequels, and then two of the ones I really hoped for got horribly messed up when they got those deserved sequels.  Guardian Heroes and Gunstar Heroes.  Omg did they botch those two games.  Such a kickass formula just crumbled before my eyes.  I've lost faith in one of my top favorite developers, Treasure.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Jan 11, 2006)

Star Ocean: Till the end of time, hope they will make this game before PS3 comes out =) i really want this game to be on PS2 again !


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 11, 2006)

I would say the dothack games but they managed to pop another game for it. I love the story and is one of the most unique RPGs Ive ever played. The only thing that was dissappointing was the lack of development on the game where to make it realy unique with its gameplay and graphics.

Such a shame. It still deserves a sequel because ou could practically make that game world go on forever.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 11, 2006)

only ones I can think of are

Shenmue 2 (dremacast and xbox)
and
Gitaroo man... the masterpiece for the PS2!!


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Jan 11, 2006)

Final Fantasy games should NOT have sequels. they practically are sequels already to a franchise. And the majority of you have listed games that already have sequels but you didnt like.

Just cuz Megaman x7 sucked doesn't mean i want a 9 right away.


The one I was happy to see was Chaos Legion, that game was really rather good and entertaining. A bit hard at times But really good. It deserves an actual Sequel.

Also a fighting game called Capcom Fighting Evolution.  It was a good idea with good characters. But the controls totally sucked and more things where bad with it. If should have a sequel done right and it just might be the game that surpasses CvsS2


----------



## slimscane (Jan 11, 2006)

I thought of some more:
SF Rush (Arcade, N64, Playstation[?])- There needs to be a new SF Rush game. There was LA Rush that came out recently, but it wasn't SF Rush, it was completely different.
Rock and Roll Racing (SNES)- Well, not _so_ sure about this one, if they could keep the gameplay the same, and just overhaul everything else, it could be a great game.
Battle Tanx (N64)- These games were great, they were full action and were a ton of fun to play. Now imagine those tanks with next gen HD graphics, and mull over the thought of blowing people up over Xbox Live. Add in fully destructable enviormets and you would have a certain "must buy".
Lost Vikings (SNES, PC)- There isn't this type of game before, and I think that it could work in a 3D enviorment. As long as the puzzles are creative, and if they add online co-op, it would at least be a nice throwback if not a genuine good game.
Metal Warriors (SNES)- This is a definite. It is one of my favorite games of all time. Games like mech-assault are spiritual successors to this classic, but all the mech games now adays try and make the mechs realistic. I miss the fast and fun mechs in Metal Warriors, and anyone else who has played this game would agree that it deserves a sequal.
Little Nemo : The Dream Master (NES)- I never even saw the movie, but I love this game. In it you fed different animals bubble gum and then possesed them in one way are another. It was creative, it was difficult, and it was fun. I sequal would be well appreciated. On that thought...
Space Station Silicon Valley (N64)- Great game. You were a micro chip and took over the bodies of different animals. It was a creative idea, and the execution was top notch, requiring you to become different animals in order to complete certain objectives. Each animal had their own personal "feel" and they were all fun to be. Reminds me alot of the Little Nemo game, haha. The translation into a next gen sequal would be easy: better graphics, more game, more puzzles, more action, more options, and more animals. Just a further extention of what made the original great.

Well, that is it again. And once more, if I think of anything, I will post it


----------



## Hellcrow (Jan 11, 2006)

Eternal Darkness. This game is way to underrated, and a sequel will certainly do good for the producers.


----------



## Tanthalos (Jan 11, 2006)

demonicfrog said:
			
		

> Eternal Darkness. This game is way to underrated, and a sequel will certainly do good for the producers.



 OMG I thought no one else played that game....  

 That game was awsome!

 Though Cthulian games are hard too do.

 That's why they ended up turning the latest Cthulhu game into a first person survival horror/shooter type.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 11, 2006)

demonicfrog said:
			
		

> Eternal Darkness. This game is way to underrated, and a sequel will certainly do good for the producers.




HELLS FUCKING YEAH!!!


also tales of symphonia needs to get a sequal


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 11, 2006)

Definantly Bushido Blade.

Bushido Blade had a sequel, but I think someone really needs to make it into a next gen title.  It already featured some revolutionary variations on the classic weapon based fighter, most notably no health meter, insted one direct hit from a sword is fatal and nonfatal hits affect your opponents fighting ability (you could injure them so much they couldn't even stand up, just kneel).  With the addition of more varied characters, more weapons to choose from, better graphics, and maybe four player battles, Bushido Blade could easily be my faverite fighting game.  A better story mode would be nice, but this is a fighting game, so its not important.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Star Craft!! I would say warcraft, but making a mmorpg kinda screws up the storyline.

2. Planescape Torment (or Another RPG set in Planescape)

3. ChronoCross (maybe a True Chronotrigger 2, the end of Chronotrigger on the Playstation if you did the special ending left so meny questions)

4. Xenogears, would love a sequal (Xenosaga is a Prequal etc)

5. GTA3. really liked San Andreas etc.


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 11, 2006)

Jet Grind Radio, Zone of Enders, Ninja Gaiden(probably in the making), Vagrant Story, and along with other games that I can't remember right now.  I might as well add that they make a sequel to Dreamcast, one can only hope.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 11, 2006)

Pakkun93 said:
			
		

> Star Ocean: Till the end of time, hope they will make this game before PS3 comes out =) i really want this game to be on PS2 again !


You DO know that that was the third game in the Star Ocean series right?  Not only that, but it totally f*cked over the whole story of both games since they were in the same universe.


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

Blood will Tell, it was such a good game


----------



## Seany (Feb 23, 2008)

DragonQuest 8. I mean a proper follow on. ;___;
The characters just rock.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

Blitz: The League-I loved creating my own team and following the story within the context of a sports game. I'd love to see future developments about my franchise (in my case, the Oakland Horde) in the new stadium under the leadership of Clayton Wescott and Kurt Shock, whether Bruno Battaglia is still a locker room cancer, what sort of shady dealings owner Lyman Strang is up to, and whether Quentin Sands is still bitter over his New York Nightmare losing the championship.

Bully-the first one was just so fun. I'd love to see another game in that vein. It doesn't have to be the same characters, or even the same school (though it would be funny if one of the fired teachers shows up in the new school). I'd love one focusing on a rivalry between 2 schools, where you sabotage the opposing schools' sports teams, prom, etc.


----------



## tantan (Feb 23, 2008)

Vagrant Story -

For a PSX game, it features a rich battle system that's built on both strategy and quick reflexes. In addition to character statistics, weapons and armor have detailed numbers of their own and can be disassembled, assembled, or even combined to create new items. Hand/eye coordination factors heavily into combat. Depth, it's what this game has.. hell, this word can't even properly describe it!

I'm still hoping for a sequel.. should be anytime now!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 4, 2013)

SOME THINGS NEVER DIE. I DEMAND A GOOD SEQUEL TO DOUBLE DRAGON. the new one is terrible.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 5, 2013)

dino crisis 2 needs a proper sequel


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2013)

Alpha Protocol- A Smart game that is also a little goofy, Probably the Mediums best run at Espionage ever, so many options when it comes to progression, And the Codex actually impacts game play, Te only game  where  Knowledge is literally power. Sure it had  flaws in the game play, but it did sooooo much right, a Sequel with a bigger budget and more time would be a amazing


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 5, 2013)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines

Made by the same people with more resources and development time. One of the greatest RPGs ever made and it was an unfinished game(Fuck you, Activision!). Imagine if the developers were left alone...


----------



## eluna (Sep 5, 2013)

Rival Schools
Breath of fire 
Dark Cloud 
Fatal Fury
Art of Fighting
Samurai Shodown
Capcom vs SNK 3


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 5, 2013)

slickerish said:


> there alot of games out there that deserve sequels. most games dont get the because of not enough ppl buying thier games
> I have a few in mind.



Game for the PS1 that had painfully terrible sales, but that I loved was Kensei: Sacred Fist  Loved that game, wish a sequel happened


----------



## Naruto (Sep 5, 2013)

Holy fucking shit, this thread was here before I even registered.

What are you guys doin


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2013)

Lost Odyssey, because it was probably the only good exclusive 360 rpg and the short stories were fucking amazing.


----------



## Utz (Sep 5, 2013)

I second Lost Odyssey . Really interesting game.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon desperately needs a true sequel.  It was some of the most fun I've had with an RPG on PS1 and had a pretty fascinating world.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

MegaMan Legends 3.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2013)

Ghost Trick


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Terranigma:  The Soul Blazer trilogy was awesome..


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 5, 2013)

A REAL Silent Hill 5. Shattered Memories is a sorta-remake of 1, Homecoming was a piece of shit that even some of its own development team regret working on, and Downpour had potential but mostly failed. Time to revive this franchise already and do it right once again.

Beyond Good and Evil 2. Duh.

Jet Force Gemini 2. Had a lot of fun playing this back on the 64, would love a good sequel.

Mother 3. It exists but Nintendo should release it locally here in the US.

Skies of Arcadia 2. A great-detailed world on the Dreamcast, can't imagine how awesome the world would look this gen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII.  Because I want more Lightning.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 5, 2013)

Legend Of The Dragoon PS1

Breakdown Xbox

Shenmue II Dreamcast/Xbox


----------



## Alicia (Sep 5, 2013)

Vanquish. Amazing game with severe lackluster story campaign. If it had a sequel I'm sure they could improve on that.



Rukia said:


> Final Fantasy XIII.  Because I want more Lightning.



Fuck that, we've already got FFXIII-2 and FFXIII-3 Its about time they release FFXV and KH3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 5, 2013)

sleeping dogs
vanquish

both were underrated great games with fun gameplay


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope Gravity Rush gets one.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2013)

Power Stone
Bloody Roar


----------



## b0rt (Sep 6, 2013)

Final Fantasy VIII deserves a sequel.

anyone who played the game would know why.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 6, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs. Never had so much fun. Couldn't bother picking up GTA4 after I started it.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Vanquish. Amazing game with severe lackluster story campaign. If it had a sequel I'm sure they could improve on that.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> sleeping dogs
> vanquish
> 
> both were underrated great games with fun gameplay



I agree with these.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 6, 2013)

DMC4. So much potential for the story with Nero (as much as I don't like him) coming into picture


----------



## Lulu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMC4. So much potential for the story with Nero (as much as I don't like him) coming into picture



True this. 
Infact I was looking for the DmC thread to remember how much it was hated but did not find it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 6, 2013)

^Did you say DmC thread 
Part 5:


Part 4:


Part 3:


Part 2:


Part 1:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 6, 2013)

Can we also say prequels?

I'd love to play prequels to some of the Tales of games.




b0rt said:


> Final Fantasy VIII deserves a sequel.
> 
> anyone who played the game would know why.



Ugh, no thanks.  Not unless Laguna is the main.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2013)

We need:
*Half Life 2 Episode 3* - obviously
*Alan Wake 2* - to fill the gap between AW and AW:AM
*Space Marine 2* - to continue fighting Chaos and continue the story, maybe involve other WH40k races like Eldar
*Freespace 3* - we need to stabilize our species already! Capella was a huge hit, like losing Earth second time
*Darkness 3* - D2 ended with a huge cliffhanger
*Need for Speed Underground *3 - because Underground 2 was the best NFS title in my opinion. Big selection of cars, really nice, open-world city, tuning, customizing, good soundtrack
*RAGE 2 and Bulletstorm 2* - just another shooters in eyes of many, but I really liked them and neither story is finished
*Descent 4* - 360 degrees of freedom and metal carnage of robots has to return. Retrovirus just isn't this style from what I know...
*Beyond Good & Evil 2* - it just disappeared off the radar, what happened?

//HbS


----------

